# Reusing valley metal, extending eavestroughing



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

We have a rather large building with shingle roofs and a lot of valleys. In 2006 we replaced all the valleys with ice and water shield, metal, and tied in new shingles.









It has come time to replace the entire roof. Is it feasible to ask that the existing valley metal and ice and water shield be left in place and reused? Will the ice and water shield be damaged during the removal of the shingles or will the shingles want to come off at all? The heat cables will be removed and replaced, as half of them don't work.

Second question: In some places the seamless eaves troughing is not long enough. Can the metal cap be removed and the eavestroughing extended? What would they use at the overlap seam, caulk, butyl tape?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I would not consider the reuse of valley metal. It is good today, will it be good in 3 years? 5 years? It's sucha critical component that I wouldn't dare re-use it. I have walked away from jobs where the customer was requesting the reuse of the metal.

As a general practice we replace all flashings as possible. The valley metal is no different, and certainly more critical than some of the other flashings we repalce.

Sure it'll cost more for the customer but they'll get a better job. It'll be better for your reputation as well. It's harder to sell a higher price, but not so much if you target the right customer. 

As yourself this. On a big roof, will the valley metal really be that signifigant of an upgrade?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

buy some proper valley metal. 10' lengths.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

I would not reuse it. debris could get stuck under metal and cause a problem in the future. or the tinest puncture could happen to the metal and not cause a problem for like 5 years or so. (trust me i have seen stuff that should have leakead 20 years ago but didnt)

P.S.

Like someone else previously mentioned, big roof, wont add to much to the cost... 

Protect the initial investment!!


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, you are right that it wont add much to the cost. The roof is almost all valleys, so I imagine at least one of them will get beat to hell during the tear off anyway.



hotrodo351 said:


> buy some proper valley metal. 10' lengths.


The scale in the picture is deceiving because that is a 30+ foot valley.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

24 ga Kynar steel W valleys cost: $30 each. If you are buying a bulk qty, you can likely get them for less. So $100 per valley is too much?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Good to know, I figured it would be more costly. I think 1200ft of valley should qualify for a bulk discount.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Get the 24" W valleys, go for 36" if you think you can get it, but with I&W underneath 24" is good enough. And ask the fabricator to hem their edges in to deflect water.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

As for the seams, if you absolutely must have gutter seams and you need to warrant the job, butyl tape is the best way to go.


----------

